# Type Amy Schumer



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

I am putting this in the NT section rather than the "type my personality" section cause I don't trust most of PerC with typology. I don't expect people other than NTs to be able to make it past the first few seconds of her routine anyway. Anyway, shes a comedian (winner of last comic standing) and you can hear her on Opie and Anthony and Howard Stern sometimes. If she is one of you NT types speak up! Here we go with the videos:

Her stand up:





Chatting with O&A:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Lmao.

Says he doesn't trust the rest of Per C with typology and then makes blatant and unsupported claims about NTs being the only ones to "be able to make it past the first few seconds of her routine anyway" and proceeds to ask in the NT forum cause that is totally objective, unbiased and trustworthy. 
Bravo.


----------



## mninp (Mar 11, 2015)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Says he doesn't trust the rest of Per C with typology and then makes blatant and unsupported claims about NTs being the only ones to "be able to make it past the first few seconds of her routine anyway" and proceeds to ask in the NT forum cause that is totally objective, unbiased and trustworthy.
> Bravo.


How the hell did you find this topic?

Anyway, I think Amy Schumer kills parts of my brain every time she talks. I don't think TC knew what an NT was lol


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I don't 'care' _enough _to know what "type" she is, but what I do know is that she annoys the heck out of me...


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

I always thought she was a bitchy political hack.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Well, her functions are definitely Re, Ta, Rd, so her mbti type would be DUMB.

Now DUMB's are usually known for their terrible humour, lack of knowledge upon politics, sexual jokes, victim mentality, whiny attitudes, and third wave feminist mentality.

They are fairly common, and are well known for stealing jokes too, so beware!


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

She's annoying as fuck.
aka
Pretty fucking annoying.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

Annoying. That is her type.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't really care about her existence, but got curious why everyone finds her that annoying, so I also watched these two:










Maybe entp, or even a broken intp... Weird.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

O ..isnt she a BITC...o wait.. you mean MBTI.



I jest... shes okay. Never liked her films but I get why shes liked.


----------

